# Would this work?



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

This might be a DUMP idea...but i was thinking...when a fish that has white fungus on their body...beside treating them w/ medicines...would it help if we scrape some of that off ourself???...off course we have to becareful not to do a lot of harm to the fish...we can just use a cloth to wipe it off...of course we still have to treat it w/ medicine...i thought that might speed up the process????....my fish don't have any of that stuff...but i've read posts...and thought of this...any thoughts?????...please share....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You know what I have thought of that before too. My freind and I actually did this once. He had some sharks that he had gotten from the ocean, and one of them had little parasites sticking in him. Well we caught him and I pulled them out. I know this is a little different then what your question is asking, but it did work quite fine.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

when you wipe, you would wipe of their protective slime coating and cause more problems. also, why would you stress your fish out like this when the medicine will knock it out completely?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

exactly as the last quote stated no...you will stress the fish out and you might kill it instead...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres an anology..

Imagine a wart... do you think you can just scrape it off without rupturing any cuts under the skin? Its very unlikely that it would be a simple task. As mentioned, too much stressed would be caused to your fish as well as reducing slime coats on their skin which in part can lead to other bacteria to enter and kill your Ps in the proccess


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres an anology..
> 
> Imagine a wart... do you think you can just scrape it off without rupturing any cuts under the skin? Its very unlikely that it would be a simple task. As mentioned, too much stressed would be caused to your fish as well as reducing slime coats on their skin which in part can lead to other bacteria to enter and kill your Ps in the proccess


 wow..very well put...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Yah I know that too...but you only taking some of it off...not scraping the entire fish...only the infected area...just some of it to speed up the process...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres an anology..
> 
> Imagine a wart... do you think you can just scrape it off without rupturing any cuts under the skin? Its very unlikely that it would be a simple task. As mentioned, too much stressed would be caused to your fish as well as reducing slime coats on their skin which in part can lead to other bacteria to enter and kill your Ps in the proccess


 On second thought I agree.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BAD IDEA - Do not try to scrape off fungus - it will not help one little bit, but it could cause serious damage to your fish


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres an anology..
> 
> Imagine a wart... do you think you can just scrape it off without rupturing any cuts under the skin? Its very unlikely that it would be a simple task. As mentioned, too much stressed would be caused to your fish as well as reducing slime coats on their skin which in part can lead to other bacteria to enter and kill your Ps in the proccess


 i picked off a wort once it hurt like hell and bled fer a long time !


----------

